# Shift Boot Questions



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

I have a shift boot mounted to the floor and another boot attached to the Console. Both of these boots need to be replaced. However, on the Hurst Shifter, I cannot seem to be able to remove the shift knob. Is there a trick to removing the shift knob in order to replace the shift boot?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If it's an OE knob/ball you should be able to unthread it, if not, thread lock might have been added in the past?
The aftermarket knobs have a lock nut below the knob that has to be loosened before it can be threaded off.
FWIW there should only be 1 boot


----------



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks, GTO Junior, I will send a couple pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

GTO Junior,

I attached a couple pictures of the boot attached to the console, as well as the boot mounted on the floor of the car. When I purchased the vehicle, the console was not installed in the vehicle.

Interestingly, I purchased a replacement boot from Ames and the new boot was labeled as a 1967 Shift Boot, MT w/Console, which would imply that this is the correct boot with a console. Ames also indicated that the boot I purchased was the only boot for the car. I am not sure what is mounted on the console. Does this look like the correct console for the the 67?

I still cannot remove the shift ball. It may have been installed with loctite when it was installed. I do not want to remove the shifter to replace the boot, but not sure the best way to resolve this issue.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The lower/bottom shift boot is the correct boot with the console. There are several variations available in the aftermarket.
The upper boot is an incorrect Band-Aid attempt to deal with the older bottom boot issues.

You may be correct that the ball might have been glued on after seeing that boot it's very possible 
Did you confirm there is no locknut under the ball? I would try one of those small rubber strap wrenches, this may give you better leverage without marring the knob.

here is a NOS boot for the console;
Below is the boot for non console.


----------



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks, GTO Junior. The Boot for the Console is the same one I purchased from Ames. The first two pictures I attached were the boot installed on the console (top side of the console and from the under side of the console). With the studs and the speed nuts holding that boot in place it looked legitimate. But, after looking at it more closely, the hole on the console mounted boot is rectangular with a round shaft on the shifter. I am sure you are correct that this was some sort of band-air approach to fixing a deteriorating original boot. I just don't have the history on the car, which I guess is not much different than most, right?

I found no set screw on the shift knob, so I will try a strap wrench to loosen it. I guess if the shift ball cracks, I just need to replace it, so there is little to lose.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It's not a set screw per se but a locking nut below the knob. 
If there is one it would be easy to see.


----------



## Goat67red1 (9 mo ago)

How do I get the counsel cover off to change the rubber boot on my 4 speed


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The "TOP" can not be removed without removing the whole console up and out.
Seats do not need to come out but you will need to move them forward and backward to access the 6 base mounting screws
The 6 locations are shown in the image attached below.
First, you need to remove the shifter ball.
Then the 6 screws are removed so you can now lift the console up, you don't have to remove it from the car.
Lift slow and you should be able to get it over/off the shifter stick.
Go slow so you don't pull any of the harness wires.
I always cover the passenger seat with a heavy towel and rest the console over onto it while I work on anything shifter-related.
The shifter boot and retainer are attached to the tunnel "Hump" and are not attached to the console.


----------

